# MLS Pizza Party at Fairplex



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some fun and faces from the MLS pizza party at the Fairplex...


So some wag said "you should take a picture of us behind bars!" and Carla did!












Getting MLS'er's together for a group photo is like herding cats.. especially when some miscreants like Stan Cedarleaf and Dave Crocker are waving their hands around in a vain attempt to protect the guilty. Oh well, they succeeded this time.
























SWMTP did manage to snap some pix of clumps, if not groups, of hungry MLS'ers chowing down. Here I can spot Howard MacCaulsay, JJ (aka "John J"), 'Chilli' Charlie Scherer and George Schreyer amongst others; along the back are George Elmassian, Roland Seavey and Ron Senek and his wife Holly.












Some closer shots, starting with ChilliCharlie













and George Schreyer, who's 'tech tips' pages haved saved many of us from a ton of grief.













Remember the MLS poster shot from Queen Mary days of Tommy Mieja's little girl posing with a pink Big Hauler? Well little Gracie has been growing up!












Mike Reilley made it! We all expressed our best wishes for him and Marge.












Chow time is breaking up and folks are returning to the serious business of running trains. John Corradini looks on as the keys to the kingdom are passed to Stan Cedarleaf. (Okay, I admit it, I have no idea what was being handed to whom. But it sounds good, doesn't it?)









. 


And Bob Toohey confers quietly with his crew. "Was this really my idea?"













SWMTP wasn't the only person documenting the action! (Dave Crocker and Bob Baxter)












Dusk is falling, and we're debating the pros and cons of different control systems. I think it was JJ who said something like "this is like old times at the Queen Mary."












Last but not least -- for Totalwrecker, who wanted wider shots of the Fairplex. Here's Tommy Meija running his Pearl Harbor special through one corner of the layout!












It was fun. Until next year.. or maybe November?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

stuck in edit loop


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm.. this was the 2nd time I hit edit and wound up 'replying'. Shad, have you seen this otherwise?


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Really glad everyone had such a good time! I guess those of us who volunteer at the FGRR kind of take for granted how special it is to run your trains on the layout. 

The picture of Bob Toohey(back to camera) also includes in the middle Rick Bremer (No 2 in command) and Frank Acuna(a very dedicated volunteer). I think Frank has signed up here on MLS but I don't know his username. 

Sure wish we could of been there! 

Steve


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it was just like old times at the Queen Mary. We did the set of of the Live Steam Track on Friday. But Sat Morning was kind of empty with out Jackie Star and her Morning coffee as Bobs train chuged around the track. There was a congregation for Vespers in the Bar Friday and Sat night for more train talk. One note: The live steam track is INSIDE the show.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow they finally put all you guys in the right place behind bars ( not the pub either) and out of harms way. Thanks for sharing the pics really look like you folks had fun. I did have good intentions of attending this year butt between Rex and I things just did not work out. So will look forward to next year. See where Greg change his name was that to protect the innocent? He sure was laying low in the back ground.







Later RJD


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the shots I was really hoping someone would post! Thanks, Gary and Carla! It's great to see a bunch of the MLSers getting together. It does remind me of the old QM days! 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Carla.... You've come through with wonderful images again. Thanks for posting the fun of the evening.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, great shots. 
Thanks for 'my' pic too! 

John


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary and Carla,
Those are great pictures. At least Gracie ain't all growed up , YET.








You even got my wife Jacque (sitting in front of Dave Crocker waving his arms)









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 10 Jun 2010 08:03 AM 
At least Gracie ain't all growed up , YET.









Tommy








Rio Gracie
She's getting there though, Tommy

It was fun seeing her again and talking with her during the run and party. She's real sweetheart.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do have some sad news to report, it seems a number of pizzas went missing when John was not watching.

We have a few pictures of the thief caught in the act though, if anyone can identify him!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Bovine. I have seen him someplace before. I know that Face. Now if I can only remember where I saw it before


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary....tell SWMTP she did good again....no great. She always manages to capture the good times in a good way for all of us. I've been looking forward to this thread all week.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, I have to say, I think your expression is priceless... 

(for everyone else, the extra pizza and drinks were preserved in the club fridge!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You got me, greg...


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

Now this is too cool. Looks like the old times are coming around again. I wished I could have been there to see all the happy MLSers at the layout. As a volunteer there, its just so cool to see the variety of trains running on the main lines. 

The photo of Tommy running his train up the grade is just too cool. Hope the November thing happens. I will be there for that one for sure !!!! 

There was nothing more special than the QM days of old and it looks like we are starting another great tradition. 

John


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

These pictures prove to me that the weekend was not wasted. You had an all Large Scale Show. A large number of friends got together and ran trains and finally you got together and had pizza, and a good time. As JJ pointed out, this was like the old days on the Queen Mary. I of course was not there, but from the right coast, this did not look like a wasted weekend. We have the same kind of gatherings in York. Train show all day, lots of live steam running, lots of very large club modular layouts, lots of vendors, lots of fellowship in the Holliday Inn Express lobby Friday night, and ALL LARGE SCALE. 
Keep it going.

Paul


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the great pictures, Gary and Carla! And I am only half visible in the 'prison shot' although I appear in another photo. I was sorry that I flew to the show and didn't have anything to run. But I had almost as much fun eating pizza, talking to Tommy, Stan, JJ, and everyone else, eating pizza, watching the various trains go around through the beautiful layout, and, of course, eating pizza. It was a great get-together. Thanks to all.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Picnic tables are there all day. The benches are scattered all along the buildings and shelters of the layout. Gatherings and " Free Discussion" ( Quote from the movie and Little Boy) can go on all day.


----------

